# cichlid bottom feeder



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

m. johannii
n. venustus
Pseudotropheus Zebra
Melanochromis Auratus
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...891&pcatid=891
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...839&pcatid=839
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...843&pcatid=843

i want a good bottom feeder....i got a couple plecs


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Your links are bad.

Are you asking for suggestions, or what?


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

yep
just want to know whats gonna be a good one


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+831+891&pcatid=891
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+831+839&pcatid=839
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+831+843&pcatid=843


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

well for one, the yellow lab won't work with the johanni..melanochromis get too mean for yellow labs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

I have no suggestions as to which cichlids are compatible as I don't keep Africans, but what size tank is this? 

Synodontis cats make good "bottom feeders" for African tanks.


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

50gal tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

man!!!! i don't think i even wanna touch this one.
except that africans aren't bottom feeders..they are predatory aufuchs feeders..


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think he meant that he's looking for an African cichlid as a bottom feeder...but a bottom feeder that can be kept with Africans.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

For your reading pleasure:

"i want a good bottom feeder....i got a couple plecs"

For your viewing pleasure:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...891&pcatid=891
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...839&pcatid=839
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...843&pcatid=843

None of which are bottom feeders.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

in the aquarium environment cichlids tend to be opportunistic feeders and will eat where ever the food is. If you feed a fast sinking food and they don't get to it before it hits bottom .. they'll eat it off the bottom. there are a few bottom grazers but they are more herbivores that are used to eating algae off rocks off the bottoms of their lake homes. In a aquarium most become omnivorous or straight carnivore depending on the offered food which is very hard on their system and many end up with bloat or gout or some other medical issues due to improper diet. 

if you are looking for bottom feeders that can be kept with cichlids then the suggestion of synodontis cats is a good one. I like the Synodontis petricola and you want to keep them in groups of 5 or so. with your smallish tank you might consider just getting a couple yo yo loaches or maybe a syno that doesn't mind being alone like the ocellifer or eupterus.


----------



## Coler (Jul 7, 2008)

I reccomend synodontis multipunctatus, either 1 or 3, 1 in your case, unless you in fact have plecos in which case you don't want any more cats than what you have, irrespective of type.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

True Multi's are going to get too big for a 50 gal. Depending on the type of pleco, meaning as long as it's not the common type pleco, meaning if he has a plec that stay's under 6 or 7" like a brushy nose of gold nugget type, he'll be fine having a few petricola or one of the other varieties.


----------



## Coler (Jul 7, 2008)

Synodontis Multipunctatus ? Its a six inch fish. I would consider that fine for 50 Gallons vis-a-vis size, subject to other inhabitants. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=95


----------

